# Database Discussions > MySQL >  different between MYSQL and MSSQL

## ck82

i'm a newbie here.  :Big Grin:  

as the topic stated, what is the diferent between the 2 database in term of, reliability, speed, price for licensing and etc.   :Confused:  

any reply will be appreciated

thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Rawhide

Depends on who you ask. Most users tend to greatly prefer one over the other.

As far as speed and reliability goes, both sides have tons of test showing that theirs is the fastest and most reliable. Of course, you could engineer a test to show that a turtle is faster than a rabbit if you really wanted to. One thing is for sure though, if you are using a Unix or Linux operating system, MySQL is faster; and if you are using Windows, SQL Server is faster.

Price and licensing is the biggest point of difference between the two. SQL Server has several different types of licensing to suit single users to enormous companies. It can range from free to way up there. Licensing for my main production SQL Server at work would be about $160,000 if we used the per processor licensing.

I don't know what the pricing / licensing is like for MySQL.

----------


## ck82

at first, thanks for the reply.

thanks for sharing the information. 

i'm using windows tat's mean SQL server is faster than mySQL. but the price that u stated ($160,000) quite a big amount too  :Frown:  .

----------


## rmiao

It doesn't cost you $160000 if you only need one sql server. Besides, certain rdbms objects may not available on MySql yet.

----------


## Rawhide

There is a wide range of pricing available ..... including a free version. The 160K price is what you may think of as an upper limit. That was for an 8 processor Server using the Enterprise edition. It's not likely that you will need to use that.

My personal preference would be to use SQL Server because like rmiao said, there are lots of things in SQL Server that MySQL is just now starting to implement and aren't doing it very well right now.

----------


## ck82

thanks for the reply. what u said is right. i just need the 1 processor server. I'm thinking to make a web database using one of these database. 

i think i'll go for the SQL server but before tat i really need to survey for the price 1st. 

Anyway, thanks once again for both of u for sharing the knowledge.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rawhide

How to buy SQL Server: http://www.microsoft.com/sql/howtobuy/default.mspx

----------


## rmiao

If your db is small (no bigger than 2gb) and don't have lot of connections, you can use msde. It's scale down version of sql server, and free.

----------

